# Schwinn Town and Country Triple



## Chuck A (Apr 6, 2020)

Late in March there was an episode of Pawn Stars where a guy brought in a Schwinn Triple Town n Country.  The seller claimed it was a 1955 and the only one ever produced with a Campagnolo 4 Speed factory installed.  I noticed several parts that are not period correct like the bow pedals and I'm sure the experts here on the forum can spot the other flaws.  Rick Harrison purchased the bike for $5,750 and it is listed for sale on the Gold n Silver Pawn web site for $8,800.  Link: https://gspawn.com/campagnolo-3-speed-triplet-bicycle/
I know for a fact that this is not the only Town and Country triple factory equipped with a Campagnolo gear set because I have one in my collection.  Mine is 100% correct and in much better shape than this one.  If you would like to own it, I will sell or trade it for much less than Rick Harrison paid for his.  PM me if interested.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 6, 2020)

Built and weighs like a tank.  I know


----------



## vincev (Apr 6, 2020)

I saw that episode.lol He is a dreamer.One episode he paid $3400 for a "restored"  Phantom.lol


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Apr 6, 2020)

My Triple has the Campy gearing also. These are a hand-full with three up. The drum brakes make more noise than scrub speed. The correct seats are period women's Phantom, not the padded tourist seats in the pic. The bike dosen't look like it has original hubs either.


----------



## Chuck A (Apr 7, 2020)

I took my triple to Ann Arbor about 10 years ago. The picture is the bike on display there.


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 8, 2020)

I have had 2 ,  still have one.  Both single speed freewheel versions. The gold one was on eBay about 7-8 years ago for 3000. He didn't have any luck selling it back then. 
 I recognized it right away when I saw the show. yes seats are wrong. When I conversed with the guy years ago he said he thought the wheels were re-laced with Maxi Car hubs.
  Yep I remember your blue one from the show. nice example.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 8, 2020)

What year is yours, 63?


----------



## Lynotch (Nov 2, 2020)

I know this is a bad picture but is there a way of dating these triplets? I see most have small sprockets on the front right side but this one has the big ones. Any information is is appreciated!


----------



## 1motime (Nov 2, 2020)

That Squareback deserves some attention as well.  It is a beauty!


----------



## Lynotch (Nov 2, 2020)

Thank you! The squareback is mine the triplet is my buddy’s.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 2, 2020)

Lynotch said:


> I know this is a bad picture but is there a way of dating these triplets? I see most have small sprockets on the front right side but this one has the big ones. Any information is is appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 1295712




These are probably just as difficult or more so to pin point a build year as the regular Town & Country. Dating the components, paint colors, decals etc. is about the only way that I know of. The Schwinn spaghetti top tube decal came out in 1959 and the last year for that large oval head badge was 1960. Don't remember ever seeing an oval Schwinn badge on one though. 1963 was the last year for the T&C and I believe the serials were in this range that are on a couple that a Schwinn dealer in Iowa has,  T005673 & T005680. If the parts have been changed out, frame repainted etc. it's almost impossible to date these.


----------



## Lynotch (Nov 4, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> These are probably just as difficult or more so to pin point a build year as the regular Town & Country. Dating the components, paint colors, decals etc. is about the only way that I know of. The Schwinn spaghetti top tube decal came out in 1959 and the last year for that large oval head badge was 1960. Don't remember ever seeing an oval Schwinn badge on one though. 1963 was the last year for the T&C and I believe the serials were in this range that are on a couple that a Schwinn dealer in Iowa has,  T005673 & T005680. If the parts have been changed out, frame repainted etc. it's almost impossible to date these.



*this is the serial number so maybe a 1963?*


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 4, 2020)

Lynotch said:


> *this is the serial number so maybe a 1963?*
> 
> View attachment 1296380





That's the highest SN I've seen! Weird how the stampings are not consistent in width and depth. *T*005*973*
-
I believe the serials numbers on the T&C's were also pre-stamped on the bottom bracket shells prior to them being used in building a frame. Over the last few months there were 3 early post war lightweights that showed up with the tandem's T00 serial numbers. Three piece cranks so they all used the same BB shell. I'm not sure if Schwinn used these serial stamped shells consecutively or not, they didn't on the there regular production bikes.


----------

